# Catalyst 10.9 WHQL released



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

Früher als erwartet 

Changelog:



STALKER: Call of Pripyat 20% mehr Performance mit Single und Multi GPU für HD5800
STALKER: Call of Pripyat 12% mehr Performance mit Single und Multi GPU für HD5700
The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena 4-5% mehr performance
beinhaltet Profile für AvP, Bad Company 2, F1 2010 und Kane and Lynch 2

Windows 7 fixes:


UVD clocks will now return to normal speeds after switching from HD to SD content
Flickering no longer visible while running 3D games on HDMI displays with QuadCrossFire™ enabled
Mesh corruption is no longer visible in "The Chronicles of Riddick 2: Assault on Dark Athena" when SSAO in-game setting is set to high
CrossFire™ now functions properly and in-game Anti-Aliasing can now be enabled in "StarCraft II"
Adobe Flash Player will no longer display green screen after resume from sleep
Negative CrossFire™ scaling on "Final Fantasy-XIV" no longer occurs
Intermittent perfomance drops no longer observed with harware cursor enabled in
"World of Warcraft" game in extended mode

Vista fixes:



AVI video no longer lags during playback within Microsoft PowerPoint slide deck
Desktop corruption no longer occurs during PowerDVD SD/Blu-ray content playback on 120Hz displays
 Choppy HD playback no longer occurs while changing color vibrance and fleshtone correction in Catalyst™ Control Center - Advanced Color
XP fixes:



Copy protection message will no longer appear when viewing a DVD with Windows Media Player on a Windows XP system with PowerDVD 9 installed
 
Changelog
Download XP 32bit
Download XP 64bit
Download Vista/7 32bit
Download Vista/7 64bit


----------



## Wargrown (15. September 2010)

sehr nice


----------



## kenji_91 (15. September 2010)

du hast vergessen, dass man ab 10.9 den treiber auch über steam updaten lassen kann.


----------



## Cyris (15. September 2010)

Hier die Mobility treiber:

ATi Catalyst Mobility 10.9 Win 7 | Vista (64-bit)

ATi Catalyst Mobility 10.9 Win 7 | Vista (32-bit)*

ATi Catalyst 10.9a Hotfix 
Build info:
8.773-100907a-105140E-ATI
DriverVer=09/07/2010, 8.773.0.0000
Download

Sorry für die Verknüpfungen, aber irgendwie will der IE 9.0 beta nicht so wirklich *


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

Cyris schrieb:


> Hier die Mobility treiber:
> 
> ATi Catalyst Mobility 10.9 Win 7 | Vista (64-bit)
> 
> ...


*

Was fixed den der Hotfix ^^?



kenji_91 schrieb:



			du hast vergessen, dass man ab 10.9 den treiber auch über steam updaten lassen kann.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Streng genommen ist das kein Feature von Treiber sondern von Steam 
Deswegen gibts dazu ne extra news von mir *


----------



## Cyris (15. September 2010)

> Was fixed den der Hotfix ^^?


 

ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 X2 and ATI Radeon HD 4850 X2 series of products use both Graphics Processing Units (GPU) for high performance
Over/Underscan HDMI Problem bei 24Zoll Monitoren


----------



## Cionara (16. September 2010)

Stalker 20% mehr Performance ? Nice grade zugelegt das Game


----------



## Blitzkrieg (16. September 2010)

Ich hoffe doch, der Overscan-Bug wurde behoben.

E: Nein, ist immernoch da.


----------



## Westcoast (16. September 2010)

habe ich mir gerade installiert, läuft ganz gut bis jetzt.


----------



## Torsley (16. September 2010)

in zukunft über steam? cool habe ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen gefällt mir.


----------



## stadler5 (16. September 2010)

@all

gibt es diesmal keinen Mobility Catalyst 10.9 ??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2010)

stadler5 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> gibt es diesmal keinen Mobility Catalyst 10.9 ??





Cyris schrieb:


> Hier die Mobility treiber:
> 
> ATi Catalyst Mobility 10.9 Win 7 | Vista (64-bit)
> 
> ...


*



Nur wenige Posts über dir...*


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. September 2010)

Sehr gut, thx D!str(+)yer.


----------



## P@tC@sh (16. September 2010)

Hatte zuletzt den 10.4 Treiber drauf,wollte mal schauen ob sich die 20% mehr Performance(bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R:C.o.P,HD 5800) bewahrheiten.Also S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: C.o.P. Benchmark durchlaufen lassen(Full HD,Ultra,DX11,HDAO,4xAA,16:1 AF),10.9 Treiber draufgeklatscht,den gleichen Bench nochmal.Ergebnisse verglichen......,evtl. ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen,von den 20% mehr Performance habe ich jedenfals nichts gemessen.Das soll aber jetzt kein Anhaltungspunkt sein,wie gesagt(zwar gleiche Treiber+Benchmarkeinstellung eingestellt)evtl.ist mir  ein Fehler unterlaufen.Vielleicht hat jmd. die gleichen Ehrfahrungen mit einer Radeon HD5870.


----------



## 3-way (17. September 2010)

beschissn, 2 Jahre nachdem das Spiel rausgekommen ist gibts nen Treiber der das Spiel 20% schneller laufen lässt? Die spinnen doch wohl!


----------



## stadler5 (17. September 2010)

@D!str(+)yer

hatte ich gesehen, aber die links gehen ins Leere und auch auf anderen sites nichts.
Echt seltsam.


----------



## saarlandurpils (17. September 2010)

Also ich hatte den 10.8 drauf und hab den 10.9 ner jetzt drauf gemacht. Hab im 3D Mark Vantage jetzt 1000 Punkte mehr im GPU Score ... ich kann ihn nur empfehlen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2010)

stadler5 schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer
> 
> hatte ich gesehen, aber die links gehen ins Leere und auch auf anderen sites nichts.
> Echt seltsam.




Der 10.9 Mobile wurde offenbar raus genommen 
Der 10.8 wird dort als aktuellster geführt.
Globaler Anbieter von innovativen Grafik, Prozessor und Media Lösungen | AMD


----------



## Legacyy (17. September 2010)

doof dass ich die letzten 2 tage krank im bett lag und sofort n neuer treiber rauskommt :S
muss ich heute abend wenn ich zuhause umbedingt ma testen


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2010)

Legacyy schrieb:


> doof dass ich die letzten 2 tage krank im bett lag und sofort n neuer treiber rauskommt :S


 
Davon geht die Welt auch nicht unter, wenn du dir nicht immer unverzüglich nen neuen Treiber installieren kannst.


----------



## Legacyy (17. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Davon geht die Welt auch nicht unter, wenn du dir nicht immer unverzüglich nen neuen Treiber installieren kannst.


 
doch^^ der treiber soll ja wieder die leistung verbessern und das kann ich bei meiner 4870 zur zeit immer gebrauchen


----------



## stolle80 (17. September 2010)

hat den schon jemand mit crysis getestet ?
ich find im Netz noch nix


----------



## Legacyy (17. September 2010)

hab crysis eben getestet mit
4870@ 800/1100


17.09.2010 19:12:40 - Win7
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1920x1080, AA=8x, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=1, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
 ==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 63.02s, Average FPS: 31.74
    Min FPS: 21.23 at frame 149, Max FPS: 43.34 at frame 1011
    Average Tri/Sec: -31353206, Tri/Frame: -987958
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.93
TimeDemo Play Ended, (1 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

Completed All Tests

<><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>

17.09.2010 19:12:40 - Win7

Run #1- DX10 1920x1080 AA=8x, 32 bit test, Quality: High ~~ Last Average FPS: 31.74


----------



## FreshStyleZ (17. September 2010)

der neue treiber ist wirklich gut. Hab ihn über steam installiert und es hat geklappt


----------



## stolle80 (18. September 2010)

also hab jetzt auch mal verglichen die neuen Treiber sind :
zurück zu 10.7 

*Catalyst 10.7*
18.09.2010 10:03:54 - Win7 64bit
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
 ==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 33.86s, Average FPS: 59.07
    Min FPS: 42.21 at frame 177, Max FPS: 75.21 at frame 873
    Average Tri/Sec: -57461860, Tri/Frame: -972697
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.94
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 30.35s, Average FPS: 65.89
    Min FPS: 42.21 at frame 177, Max FPS: 83.19 at frame 101
    Average Tri/Sec: -63362748, Tri/Frame: -961618
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.95
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 30.31s, Average FPS: 65.99
    Min FPS: 42.21 at frame 177, Max FPS: 83.19 at frame 101
    Average Tri/Sec: -63357532, Tri/Frame: -960100
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.95
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
==============================================================

*Catalyst 10.9*
18.09.2010 11:54:14 - Win7 64bit
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1680x1050, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: High
 ==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 33.56s, Average FPS: 59.60
    Min FPS: 37.93 at frame 172, Max FPS: 76.30 at frame 883
    Average Tri/Sec: -57950576, Tri/Frame: -972401
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.94
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 29.94s, Average FPS: 66.80
    Min FPS: 37.93 at frame 172, Max FPS: 81.95 at frame 127
    Average Tri/Sec: -64182912, Tri/Frame: -960842
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.95
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 29.91s, Average FPS: 66.88
    Min FPS: 37.93 at frame 172, Max FPS: 81.95 at frame 127
    Average Tri/Sec: -64228124, Tri/Frame: -960389
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.95
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)


----------



## Mental Gear (18. September 2010)

@stolle80

Sehr schön, danke für den Vergleich. Wenn ich mir die Änderungen seit 10.6 so ansehe ist keine Neuerung dabei die mir wirklich mehr Stabilität oder mehr Leistung gebracht hätte(Singleslot-GraKa).
10.5 ist bei mir auch performanter als 10.9.


----------



## mixxed_up (18. September 2010)

3-way schrieb:


> beschissn, 2 Jahre nachdem das Spiel rausgekommen ist gibts nen Treiber der das Spiel 20% schneller laufen lässt? Die spinnen doch wohl!




Seltsam, nach meiner Rechnung ist das nicht mal ein Jahr her.


----------



## Legacyy (18. September 2010)

CCC 10.7
18.09.2010 13:28:31 - Win7 32bit
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1920x1080, AA=8x, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen Demo Loops=2, Time Of Day= 9 Global Game Quality: High
 ==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished. Average FPS: 34.28 Min FPS: 20.73, Max FPS: 47.78
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.    Average FPS: 37.37   Min FPS: 20.73, Max FPS:53.91
TimeDemo Play Ended, (2 Runs Performed)

CCC 10.8
18.09.2010 13:34:07 - Win7 32bit
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1920x1080, AA=8x, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen Demo Loops=2, Time Of Day= 9 Global Game Quality: High
 ==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished. Average FPS: 42.22Min FPS: 29.75, Max FPS: 59.69
    !TimeDemo Run 1 Finished. Average FPS: 48.07 Min FPS: 29.75, Max FPS: 63.33
TimeDemo Play Ended, (2 Runs Performed)

CCC 10.9
18.09.2010 13:39:08 - Win7 32bit
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1920x1080, AA=8x, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen Demo Loops=2, Time Of Day= 9 Global Game Quality: High
 ==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.Average FPS: 42.13 Min FPS: 29.54, Max FPS: 59.75
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished. Average FPS: 47.62  Min FPS: 29.54, Max FPS: 63.94 
TimeDemo Play Ended, (2 Runs Performed)
.
Also ich bleib bei dem 10.8 als Treiber.


----------



## stolle80 (18. September 2010)

ähm  , 
also für dia Allgemeinheit:
laut_ computerbase_ ist der 10.4 bis jetzt der schnellste (allerdings bei Warhead).
Leider macht _PCGH_ ja kein *Treibervergleich* was ich schade finde 

hier --> Bericht: ATi Catalyst 10.8 (Seite 6) - 26.08.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Legacyy (18. September 2010)

stolle80 schrieb:


> ähm  ,
> also für dia Allgemeinheit:
> laut_ computerbase_ ist der 10.4 bis jetzt der schnellste



der 10.4 ist vlt bei den 2 Spielen vorne, guck dir ma den rest und das Performancerating in dem Artikel an, da isser net so gut


----------



## stolle80 (19. September 2010)

ja stimmt , meinte auch nur auf Crysis bezogen 
MfG. stolle


----------



## Legacyy (19. September 2010)

na dann^^
meine 40fps bei crysis reichen mir aus


----------



## Fossi777 (22. September 2010)

Moin , hat sonst noch wer Probleme mit Crossfiresetup und ATT

Alle Treiber nach dem 10.5 funktionieren bei mir nicht mehr 
in Kombination mit dem Ati Tray Tool ... (Kein Crossfire mehr möglich)

Ohne ATT funzt es , aber ich will die Karten in 2D runtertakten...

Hab auch schon Rivatuner ,MSI Afterburner etc.. probiert , aber 
mit den neuen Treibern (10.6,10.7,10.8,10.9) gibts überall Probleme ...


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2010)

@fossi

hat ein freund von mir auch gehabt. Da gibt es entweder von dem ATT oder den ATI Treiber ein Hotfix den man installieren muss.

Ich hoffe das hilft.

lg Legacyy


----------



## Fossi777 (22. September 2010)

Genau das war es ....

Hab den ATI 10.9a Hotfix draufgemacht , und nun funzt Crossfire auch mit den neuen Treibern und ATT....

Vielen Dank ,.. 

Habe mich echt lange damit rumgeärgert...


----------



## Johnny_John (26. September 2010)

Hi! Habe eine HD5770 Hawk und bislang immer den Catalyst 10.4 drauf gehabt da die Karte bei neueren Treibern im Idle nicht mehr runtertaktete. Jetzt habe ich den 10.9 drauf und das gleiche Problem...
Mit dem MSI Afterburner habe ich jetzt ein 2D Profil (nicht übertaktet - hier taktet die Karte korrekt runter) und ein 3D Profil (übertaktet - sie taktet im Idle nicht runter) festgelegt. Ich frage mich nun ob der Afterburner die Profile automatisch je nach Aktivität auswählt?? Wie kann ich während eines Spieles testen ob auch wirklich das 3D Profil aktiv ist? Hat jemand Tipps für mich?


----------



## defPlaya (26. September 2010)

Sowas ist doch ******* jedes mal rege ich mich deswegen auf. Hat jemand das selbe Problem bei seiner 5870????

Viele Grüße


----------



## Legacyy (26. September 2010)

@ Johnny_John
das Problem gibt es schon lange und ATI/AMD hat noch kein Patch oder so gebracht. Der 3D Modus wird, glaub ich, nach Aktivität der GPU eingeschaltet. 

@defPlaya
bei jeder Karte gibt es das Problem, egal ob 4870, 5770 oder 5870


----------



## jimmyAK (26. September 2010)

Johnny_John schrieb:


> Hi! Habe eine HD5770 Hawk und bislang immer den Catalyst 10.4 drauf gehabt da die Karte bei neueren Treibern im Idle nicht mehr runtertaktete. Jetzt habe ich den 10.9 drauf und das gleiche Problem...
> Mit dem MSI Afterburner habe ich jetzt ein 2D Profil (nicht übertaktet - hier taktet die Karte korrekt runter) und ein 3D Profil (übertaktet - sie taktet im Idle nicht runter) festgelegt. Ich frage mich nun ob der Afterburner die Profile automatisch je nach Aktivität auswählt?? Wie kann ich während eines Spieles testen ob auch wirklich das 3D Profil aktiv ist? Hat jemand Tipps für mich?



Das hört sich für mich aber eher nach diesem Problem an: R5770 Hawk 2D-Modus bei 400/1200 MHz/gibt es irgendwo schon ein Bios-Update? - Grafikkarten - MSI Forum
Also meine 5770 von MSI taktet nach dem Flash des BIOS ordnunggemäß runter, auch mit Catalyst 10.9.


----------



## Johnny_John (26. September 2010)

Die Karte taktet im Idle nur nicht ordnungsgemäß runter wenn ich sie vorher mit dem Afterburner übertakte (das klingt jetzt komisch; ist aber so ). Wenn ich den Takt nicht verändere geht sie im Idle runter auf 157/300. Wenn ich z.B. den GPU Takt um 10MHz erhöhe geht sie im Idle auf 400/1200. Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt diese 2D/3D Profile im Afterburner angelegt um im Idle die niedrigen Taktraten zu haben und im 3D-Betrieb die übertakteten. Scheint jetzt auch ganz gut zu klappen. Ans Bios flashen trau ich mich nicht ran...


----------

